# Wichtiger Aufruf: Karpfen-/Wallerangler dringend melden!



## Laksos (30. August 2005)

.


*Eilt sehr! Welche/r enthusiastische Karpfenangler, der zuhause über eine Karpfen- und/oder Waller-Vollausrüstung verfügt (z.B. mind. 2 Karpfenruten/-rollenkombis, Rodpod/Swinger etc., Großkescher, versch. Boilievorfächer/-wurfrohr, Boilies, Karpfenzelt/-liege usw.) und gleichzeitig am Samstag mit einem Auto zum AB-Geburtstag an den Edersee kommt/kommen, bitte dringend melden unter ederseetreffen@anglerboard.de !!!*


.


----------



## Laksos (31. August 2005)

*AW: Wichtiger Aufruf: Karpfen-/Wallerangler dringend melden!*

Bitte beachten!


----------



## Laksos (31. August 2005)

*AW: Wichtiger Aufruf: Karpfen-/Wallerangler dringend melden!*

.




Hat sich erledigt!   




.


----------

